# Events & Clubs or Associations



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

All, I am trying to figure out what tractor events that I need to plan to attend the rest of this year and then next year. I am obviously interested in restored tractors, mostly Massey for now. Is there anything in the South that I might enjoy or am I going to have to visit you Yankees?!!

2nd question, what about a Massey association or club? Is there one that I should consider belonging to? 


thanks,
Steve


:homereat:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve here is one coming up in Ga.

http://www.cityofcumming.net/Departments/Fairgrounds/Steam_and_Gas_Show/steam_and_gas_show.html


And here is one you just missed in Ga.

http://www.sunbeltexpo.com/


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

There is a national Massey collectors club. Wild Harvest, not sure of the address of even if they have a web site I have never been able to find one. I used to be a member but time restraints forced me to give it up and I haven't had time to rejoin since I retired. I still am trying to figure out how I ever had time to work away from home.
I'll look for that address and post it soon.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

There seems to be tractor shows in northern Fla as in all the time... Don't have any particulars but will snoop around some and get back to you..


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Massey Harris international tractor club.

Wild Harvest, 
Keith Oltrogge
Box 529
Denver,Iowa 50622



















 Al


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve,
I see you are a recent member and welcome aboard! If you go to the home page of this site and scroll about 3/4s of the way down, you will see the section for "Everything else". In there is our list of tractor shows. I moderate that section and try very hard to list stuff from all over the country. Some states are not big into shows, like Louisiana, but there are several shows in Georgia, Alabama, and Florida. Here is a link to the show section:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=27


----------

